# The Man in the White Suit



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Got out on 9/11 and we were able to get a white. Good work Logan! Got some good shots and video on my blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=336

Got hits on both of the Ilanders I rigged for the blog video and caught this one on the black and red.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice white!


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you release the Marlin? That's a nice fish, hate to see it get cut up


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

peter215 said:


> Did you release the Marlin? That's a nice fish, hate to see it get cut up


click on the link he posted it was tagged and released


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats the problem with eating them?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We tagged and released it. I do that for marlin and sailfish. Not interested in eating them. Would rather catch them again Its legal to keep them if you choose, have the proper federal permit, and follow the regs.


----------

